# LiqFusion 240 RGB Pumpe anschließen?



## havenol (24. Januar 2019)

*LiqFusion 240 RGB Pumpe anschließen?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade die LiqFusion 240 eingebaut und wollte wissen, ob der Stromanschluss der Pumpe in den Cpu fan Anschluss kommt oder woanders hin. Habe nämlich an meinem MSI X 470 Gaming Plus auch noch einen Anschluss wo steht SystemFan/Pump.

Wo soll ich die Pumpe anschließen?

Lieben Gruß

Jan


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: LiqFusion 240 RGB Pumpe anschließen?*

Was sagt denn die Einbauanleitung?


----------



## TaminoPaul (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: LiqFusion 240 RGB Pumpe anschließen?*

Kannst du an beide Anschlüsse montieren. Beim einstellen der Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe musst du nur wissen wo es angeschlossen ist damit du die richtige Drehzahl verstellst.


----------



## Chrisonliner (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: LiqFusion 240 RGB Pumpe anschließen?*

Die pumpe wird laut anleitung am besten an 12v molex angeschlossen. Dieser adapter ist im lieferumpfang enthalten.

Mfg
Chrisonliner


----------

